# Cesar attacks!!



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Cesar attacking a fallen tree


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Hahaha! I love how it swings back and forth!

Gunner loves getting trees


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Aw.... his ear flops over! That's cute


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

heres another one from the same walk


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I LOVE the way you talk to him. You remind me of myself! LOL.

He totally adores you :smile:

I love what a feisty little chunk he is. Such a lovable dog


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

yeh i have another video on the way back he tries to grab the same fallen tree as in the first video but my voice was getting hoarse!


----------

